# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Peesontsteking in de knieholte

## joopxg

Sinds ruim drie maanden heb ik last van hevige pijnscheuten in de knieholte
van mijn linkerknie.
Bij een eerste bezoek aan de huisarts werd mij verteld dathet vanzelf overgaat en dat het wel een tijdje kan duren.
Vervolgens kreeg ik ook last van een dikker been een en kussetje op de voorvoet.
Bij raadpleging van onze vakantie arts kreeg ik de mededeling dat het waarschijnlijk om een peesontsteking gaat en om de ontsteking te bestrijden
heeft hij anti biotica voorgeschreven.
Nu, na 2 maanden heb ik nog steeds erg veel last van de knieholte en als ik 
mijn been normaal belast heb ik een erg opgezet been en voet.

Het lijkt wel of er geen eind aan komt, wat ik ook doe.
Na twee maal de anti-biotica kuur volledig te hebben afgemaakt is
het alleen nog maar erger geworden.

Heeft iemand ook ervaring met deze klachten?
 :Mad:

----------


## poppie114

hoi
ik heb een peesontstekeing aan mijn pols gehad er kwam een enorme buld op ik ben er al 2 keer aan geopereerd en hebben ze mijn pezen van mijn pols eerst lost gemaakt en dan onderin mijn pols weer vast gemaakt dus ik weet dat het geen pretje is en ik zou vragen wat de mogelijkheden zijn omdat de antibiotika ook niet helpt zou ik toch vragen of je er niet aan ge opereerd aan kan worden groetjes esther

----------


## Sefi

Triggerpoints in de kniekuilspier veroorzaken veel pijn achter de knie bij het strekken van je been. Een verkorte kniekuilspier verhindert het normale op slot gaan van de knie. Je kunt ook pijn voelen bij het kruipen, hardlopen en wandelen en deze wordt erger als je van een trap of heuvel afloopt.
Kniepijn van triggerpoints in de kniekuilspier kunnen abusievelijk worden aangezien voor peesontsteking, een gescheurd ligament en schade aan de meniscus of ander weefsel in het kniegewricht. 
Alhoewel fysieke schade altijd een mogelijkheid is, moet je er niet van uitgaan dan dit soort pijn automatisch leidt tot operatief ingrijpen. De eerste stap die je altijd moet zetten, is het zoeken naar spierknopen (triggerpoints) in de spieren die op de knie werken.
Je kunt ook triggerpoints hebben in je kuitspieren en achterste dijbeenspieren die pijn achter de knie kunnen geven. De symptomen kunnen iets verschillen van wat ik hierboven geschreven heb.

Als je triggerpoints hebt dan zal een antibioticakuur niet helpen. Het beste kun je een triggerpointmasseur raadplegen. Of als dat niet mogelijk is, kun je misschien een fysiotherapeut vinden die verstand heeft van triggerpoints.

Voor meer info over triggerpoints of over het vinden van behandelaars kun je de volgende website raadplegen: http://www.triggerpointboek.nl

----------

